# Underground wireing



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Look here.. Table 300.5 Minimum Cover Requirements, 0 to 600 Volts, Nominal, Burial in Millimeters (Inches)


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Hopefully they'll start teaching English there.


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Hopefully they'll start teaching English there.


What r u trying to say?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

nydx1 said:


> What r u trying to say?


No texting language here. 
We use words.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nydx1 said:


> What r u trying to say?


if u wt 2 b a pro u nd 2 lrn to artlt wt u mn n nt uz dz stpd imtm lng whh nt evr1 cn ustnd ths mns usng cap pnc n ppr sntc strtr


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> if u wt 2 b a pro u nd 2 lrn to artlt wt u mn n nt uz dz stpd imtm lng whh nt evr1 cn ustnd ths mns usng cap pnc n ppr sntc strtr


Lol epic fail haha google text slang lol


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nydx1 said:


> Lol epic fail haha google text slang lol


Keep in mind your next question might not get answered.. you will be listed.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nydx1 said:


> Lol epic fail haha google text slang lol


Take a look in a mirror sometime.







​


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Take a look in a mirror sometime.


Lol just did and got compliments from my reflection xD


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nydx1 said:


> Lol just did and got compliments from my reflection xD



You're so full of yourself, I'm sure you'll go far.































In all directions at once.












.


----------



## nydx1 (May 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You're so full of yourself, I'm sure you'll go far.
> 
> In all directions at once.
> 
> .


I'll take that as a compliment


----------

